# Places in Durban



## K solo (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi 

I have two family members who are distant who live in

Clare hills
Wood haven

would you recomend I stay with them for free or are these regions too dangerous

thx


----------



## K solo (Dec 21, 2020)

K solo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two family members who are distant who live in
> 
> ...


in Durban South Africa


----------



## ski-guy (Jul 25, 2015)

K solo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two family members who are distant who live in
> 
> ...


Both are middle class/working class areas..Clare Hills is in Clare Estate and Woodhaven next to Chatsworth. They are not any safer or more dangerous than most "normal" areas in SA. If you exercise caution and common sense you should be okay. Durban covers a huge area and like most big cities, there are relatively safe and dangerous areas and locals will be able to advise you. Both areas are near the main N2 highway. 
There are areas that people will avoid in Durban but I do not think that Clare Hills and Woodhaven are amongst them. If it saves you money and you have people to look after you, I would give it a try.


----------

